# Ugliest NBA Dancers



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I was looking at the dance team bracket and I found some ugly *** NBA Dancers!










Bottom Right










Right o_o


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bobcats


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The Regret-a-Bulls. </thread>


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

giordun said:


> Bottom Right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Airbrush much?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> The Regret-a-Bulls. </thread>


wow. definitely close the thread after those.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

no one comes to the arena and looks at the cheerleaders' faces.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

These however , are the hottest nba dancers!!!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

fools, its whats inside that counts...or the size of the boobs, i forget which


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I will do them all.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^^Amen.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

None of those are bad...I'll do them without thinking twice.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Vivaldi said:


> None of those are bad...I'll do them without thinking twice.


Seriously, I highly doubt any girl you guys have had comes close to these chicks.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

bronx43 said:


> Seriously, I highly doubt any girl you guys have had comes close to these chicks.


Yea like body wise but some of the ones I posted have some pretty ****ed up faces.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> Seriously, I highly doubt any girl you guys have had comes close to these chicks.


I have most certainly had better women than most of the Regret-a-Bulls. That is one ugly dance team.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

yeah everyone that is saying they would have sex with all of the girls posted here need to look at ehmunro's link. there are some in there that i doubt you would touch.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah the Bulls have the worst ones.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^^You guys are crazy :no:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Power_Ballin said:


> ^^You guys are crazy :no:




















































i'm crazy for thinking those girls aren't hot?


----------



## HoopTube (Jan 30, 2008)

my eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> i'm crazy for thinking those girls aren't hot?


Why'd you have to go and do that? :dead:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm sorry. i should have sent those to power_ballin in a pm.


----------



## djuhari (Apr 30, 2006)

they are nasteee.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

DAMN! ok, i didn't see those picks.....maybe u do have point about them...


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> Yeah the Bulls have the worst ones.


what he said


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

nope, u guys are crazy! it's official! after checkin their team website...i see u guys picked the worst picks u could find of them to up here. try again


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Power_Ballin said:


> nope, u guys are crazy! it's official! after checkin their team website...i see u guys picked the worst picks u could find of them to up here. try again


She's not as bad as the others but she's not that good looking.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Thread-fix:

Lets Go Heat! :yay:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Thread-fix:
> 
> Lets Go Heat! :yay:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

wow.. all the miami heat dancers look like that?

At least something's worth watching during the NBA season at the American Airlines Arena (and i'm not talking about the Heat)!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

and you can never go wrong with:








My Fav:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

fuzznuts said:


> wow.. all the miami heat dancers look like that?
> 
> At least something's worth watching during the NBA season at the American Airlines Arena (and i'm not talking about the Heat)!


Yea the Heat suck, but our dance team is going strong for a 3-peat this season!! :rock:


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

Lol look at this one, also from the bulls.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn I tried to switch the direction of this thread.. but u brought it right back..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

streetballa said:


> Lol look at this one, also from the bulls.


Armpit hair! Rawsey likey!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


> and you can never go wrong with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an *ugliest* NBA Dancer thread.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

giordun said:


> This is an *ugliest* NBA Dancer thread.


still i prefer to see hot women, but whatever floats ya boat i guess, if you're in to ugly by all means feel free


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: hottest NBA Dancers*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

giordun said:


> This is an *ugliest* NBA Dancer thread.


why'd I wanna talk about ugly women?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

streetballa said:


> These however , are the hottest nba dancers!!!


You get rep for this pic!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I could only handle seeing the first 12 pictures of the Bulls dance team.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

--


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.nba.com/suns/dance/0708_amandar.html


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

How did the Regret-a-Bulls miss her? She'd've been a star in Chicago.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

IntelligentlyDesigned said:


> http://www.nba.com/suns/dance/0708_amandar.html


She looks strange but I actually think she's quite pretty. :S

Damn her boobs look all squashed up like pancakes in some of those pictures.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

IntelligentlyDesigned said:


> http://www.nba.com/suns/dance/0708_amandar.html


She's hot, yet not.....


However, Milwaukee and Chicago definitely have the ugliest dance teams!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zCSdFfTq9eU&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zCSdFfTq9eU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

:rbanana:


----------



## fuzznuts (May 23, 2006)

^^^

pssh... I cant believe no one has talked about the Chicago Bulls' OTHER dance group...

introducing... The Matadors 
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VDeZecDBIDA&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VDeZecDBIDA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


more pics at:
http://www.nba.com/bulls/photogallery/matadors_0607.html


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Damn, none of you fools ever bust out the old paper bag trick?


----------



## 3243 (Apr 15, 2009)

Gotta say the Washington Wizards have the most mediocre-looking dancers. Chicago, Philadelphia, and Milwaukee could use some improvement too.

Also, is it just me, or do the Laker Girls look like it's 1988, no matter what year it actually is?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree with the Laker girls. They are very overrated, and do look like they are stuck in 88.

Also, I didnt realize how old this thread is. Ha


----------

